# Ford 340B Hydraulics



## PonderTx (May 11, 2010)

I recently purchased a Ford 340B (the one with the front-end loader) and an operator's manual. Unfortunately, the operator's manual has very little information about the hydraulic system. I have located everything but the hydraulic fluid reservoir. Can someone tell me where it is located? Thanks!


----------

